
Deep Learning Microscopy - sriku
https://www.osapublishing.org/optica/abstract.cfm?uri=optica-4-11-1437
======
sriku
I've taken a default stance with these kinds of applications that whatever
extra detail we get is being "hallucinated" by the network. With something
like microscopy, there could be serious consequences to such hallucinations.
Wondering whether techniques exist to limit such effects.

